

Ask HN: Do you have any active management advice for investing in public stocks? - TheBiv

Howdy!<p>I&#x27;m 27 and looking to dip my toes into the stock market game and I am looking for any books&#x2F;tools&#x2F;resources you have used that have helped to guide your investment strategy.<p>Ideally I am just looking for your opinion and any resources that give me a lay of the land of all the different types of ways that I can invest in a stock. It&#x27;s just a whole new world to me and I desire to get introduced to all of the players!<p>Disclaimer: I definitely realize that active management is not always better than just investing in an index&#x2F;mutual fund. However, there is no fun in that :). Plus, I am looking to try my hand at least once in my life so any advice you have would help me tremendously!
======
smt88
Don't do it unless you don't care about losing your money.

No stock-picking strategy is successful, partially because of the rise of
electronic trading with sophisticated algorithms. I've written extensively on
this elsewhere and don't have the energy to do it again, but it's easy to
Google information about it. Even seasoned professionals don't beat the market
in the long-term.

So you should decide which you like best: picking stocks, black jack, poker,
or some other form of gambling. They're all sure-fire ways to randomly lose or
make money, although in stocks, individual investors are usually the losers
and institutions are usually the winners.

